# Venom: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Spider-Man-Spinoff ist da



## Icetii (8. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Venom: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Spider-Man-Spinoff ist da* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Venom: Erster Teaser-Trailer zum Spider-Man-Spinoff ist da*


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2018)

> Dabei handelt es sich zudem um den ersten Film aus dem neuen Marvel-Universum von Sony.


Wie jetzt: "Neues Marvel Universum"?

Da gibt es also inzwischen ~2 Dutzend zusammenhängende Filme (was ich für eine großartige Leistung halte), aber anstatt die Geschichte da mit einzubinden, bauen sie ein Parallel Universum auf? - macht ja ganz viel Sinn. Nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt: "Neues Marvel Universum"?
> 
> Da gibt es also inzwischen ~2 Dutzend zusammenhängende Filme (was ich für eine großartige Leistung halte), aber anstatt die Geschichte da mit einzubinden, bauen sie ein Parallel Universum auf? - macht ja ganz viel Sinn. Nicht.


Die Sache ist die dass sich alle Film-Marvel-Figuren ohnehin kein gemeinsames Universum teilen. Die X-Men werden ebenso wenig bei den Avengers und deren Anhang mitmischen wie Deadpool, die Fantastic Four, die alle ja unter dem Fox-Banner entstanden sind bzw. entstehen (welches ja die Rechte zu diesen besitzen). Theoretisch, wo Disney nun die Fox-Film und -Seriensparte aufgekauft hat - ist das nun eigentlich fix oder nicht ??? -, wäre es kein echtes Hindernis alle Superhelden und -schurken in einem Topf zu werfen.

Da Fox aber (sofern man das glauben darf) weiter als eigenständiges Unternehmen arbeiten soll wird Disney diesbezüglich wohl noch nicht tiefgehend eingreifen. Mit Betonung auf NOCH nicht. Und daher bleibt es bei der genannten Trennung.

Dass Sony aber noch ein Paar Marvel-Rechte hat überrascht mich allerdings. Ich dachte die hatten nur die zu Spider-Man, welche nun ja bei Disney/Marvel gelandet sind.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Odin333 (8. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass Sony aber noch ein Paar Marvel-Rechte hat überrascht mich allerdings. Ich dachte die hatten nur die zu Spider-Man, welche nun ja bei Disney/Marvel gelandet sind.


Was glaubst du, wie lange ein derartiger Film geplant wird? Die Lizenzen werden teilweise schon Jahre vorher gekauft, eine Übernahme durch Disney war damals mit Sicherheit noch nicht abzusehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass Sony aber noch ein Paar Marvel-Rechte hat überrascht mich allerdings. Ich dachte die hatten nur die zu Spider-Man, welche nun ja bei Disney/Marvel gelandet sind.



Venom gehört ja zum Spider-Man Franchise


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt: "Neues Marvel Universum"?
> 
> Da gibt es also inzwischen ~2 Dutzend zusammenhängende Filme (was ich für eine großartige Leistung halte), aber anstatt die Geschichte da mit einzubinden, bauen sie ein Parallel Universum auf? - macht ja ganz viel Sinn. Nicht.


Für Sony schon wenn sie hoffen eben so nicht abhängig vom MCU zu sein. Die Frage ist doch was passiert nach Phase 3 mit Spider-Man im MCU? So hat man allerdings schonmal was eigenes auf dem man unabhängig aufbauen kann.


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Für Sony schon wenn sie hoffen eben so nicht abhängig vom MCU zu sein. Die Frage ist doch was passiert nach Phase 3 mit Spider-Man im MCU? So hat man allerdings schonmal was eigenes auf dem man unabhängig aufbauen kann.


Nicht nur mit Spiderman.

Logischerweise kann die momentane MCU Star Riege nicht ewig so weiter machen. Und wenn man jetzt nach dem Infinity War dann langsam Schluß macht mit den Geschichten um Iron Man, Cap und Thor, wäre es doch sinnvoll, den Staffelstab innerhalb des Universums weiter zu geben, so daß dann diejenigen, die dem MCU bisher treu geblieben sind,  zur nächsten Phase mitgenommen werden.

Wenn man jetzt ein "neues" Universum anfängt (schlimmstenfalls noch mit einem weiteren Spiderman Reboot (oder ist das schon einer?)...)  dann stellt sich doch mal Übermüdung ein, denn es gibt ja nun mal sehr viele Superhelden Filme zur Zeit.


----------



## pewiha (9. Februar 2018)

Sony hat die Rechte für das gesamte Spiderman-Franchise gekauft. Es war ja auch ein Film über die Sinister Six in Planung, das sind einige von Spidermans Erzfeinden. Sony hat bzgl. Spiderman mit Disney kooperiert, deshalb war Spiderman auch schon im Civil War zu sehen und bald in Infinity War und Iron Man, Tony Stark und einige andere hatten Auftritte in Spiderman Homecoming. Stand jetzt hat Sony immer noch die Rechte an Spiderman.
Universal hält noch die Rechte am Hulk, deshalb gibt es keinen Solo-Film mit Marc Ruffalo und seinem Hulk aus den Avengers Filmen.

Fox hielt die Rechte zum X-Men Franchise und den Fantastic Four, letztere zusammen mit der deutschen Firma Constantin. Der Deal mit den Fantastic Four wurde damals von Bernd Eichinger eingefädelt. Immerhin mal ein dt. Produzent, der seiner Zeit voraus war zumindest in seiner Denkweise. Diese beiden Franchises gehören nun wieder zu Marvel/Disney.

Spiderman und Hulk nicht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht nur mit Spiderman.
> 
> Logischerweise kann die momentane MCU Star Riege nicht ewig so weiter machen. Und wenn man jetzt nach dem Infinity War dann langsam Schluß macht mit den Geschichten um Iron Man, Cap und Thor, wäre es doch sinnvoll, den Staffelstab innerhalb des Universums weiter zu geben, so daß dann diejenigen, die dem MCU bisher treu geblieben sind,  zur nächsten Phase mitgenommen werden.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt ein "neues" Universum anfängt (schlimmstenfalls noch mit einem weiteren Spiderman Reboot (oder ist das schon einer?)...)  dann stellt sich doch mal Übermüdung ein, denn es gibt ja nun mal sehr viele Superhelden Filme zur Zeit.


Sony hat aber keine Rechte am gesamten MCU sondern nur an Spider-Man und kann nur da kreativ mitwirken. Und was dazu gehört und da ist es halt logisch einen Weg zu haben sich wieder vom MCU lösen zu können wenn Marvel eben Spider-Man nicht mitnehmen sollte.


----------



## moeykaner (11. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Dass Sony aber noch ein Paar Marvel-Rechte hat überrascht mich allerdings. Ich dachte die hatten nur die zu Spider-Man, welche nun ja bei Disney/Marvel gelandet sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Disney/Marvel haben nicht die Rechte an Spiderman wieder. Sony und Disney/Marvel haben sich nur auf einen Deal geeinigt, der es Disney/Marvel erlaubt Spiderman zu nutzen. Sony kann jeder Zeit sagen, dass sie wieder eigenständig einen Spiderman  Film rausbringen.
Sony hat immernoch die alleinigen Rechte am Spiderman-Franchise und damit auch die Rechte an allen Bösewichten (wie z.B. Venom).
Die Einnahmen von Spiderman Homecoming gingen an Sony und auch alle zukünftigen Spiderman Filme werden von Sony finanziert und vertrieben. Sony behält auch weiterhin die volle kreative Kontrolle über den Spiderman-Franchise. Disney/Marvel leiht sich Spiderman aus und dafür darf Sony Charaktere, wie Ironman verwenden. 
Die Einnahmen vom Spiderman-Merchandising gehen an Disney/Marvel....dafür hatte Disney eine einmalige Zahlung an Sony geleistet.

Der Deal gilt erstmal für 8 weitere Filme in denen Spiderman (Tom Holland) auftaucht.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Februar 2018)

Erkennt man auch gut daran dass ja ein PS4-exclusives Spiel zum Spider-Man Franchise erscheinen wird


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sony hat aber keine Rechte am gesamten MCU sondern nur an Spider-Man und kann nur da kreativ mitwirken. Und was dazu gehört und da ist es halt logisch einen Weg zu haben sich wieder vom MCU lösen zu können wenn Marvel eben Spider-Man nicht mitnehmen sollte.


Nun, es war ja offensichtlich möglich, Spidey für inzwischen 2 Filme in die MCU Filme unterzubringen. Warum sollte man das nicht fortführen? Warum nicht endlich komplett zusammenbringen, was zusammen gehört? Sprich: Alle Marvel Helden des Marvel Universums in der MCU Filmreihe miteinander verknüpfen? 
Ist ja eh bei den Filmen so, daß die Verbindungspunkte mitunter recht gering sind (Beispielsweise haben die Guardians of the Galaxy bis auf den Infinity Stein keinerlei Anschlußpunkte zu Iron Man, Cap & Co) - da kann man doch mit relativ wenig Aufwand und Kompromissen die Geschichten so hinbiegen, daß sie zu den bisherigen MCU Filmen passen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Februar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, es war ja offensichtlich möglich, Spidey für inzwischen 2 Filme in die MCU Filme unterzubringen. Warum sollte man das nicht fortführen? Warum nicht endlich komplett zusammenbringen, was zusammen gehört? Sprich: Alle Marvel Helden des Marvel Universums in der MCU Filmreihe miteinander verknüpfen?


Weil die Rechte bei verschiedenen Firmen liegen und Sony nicht so blöd ist diese wieder zurückzugeben weil sich mit dem Spider-Man Universum Geld machen lässt?

 Das einbringen von Spidey ind das MCU is ja nur daraus entstanden das Amazaing Spider-Man 2 so schlecht lief und Sony eben mit den Rechten was machen muss sonst gehen die automatisch zurück. Da nun schon ein großes, gut laufendes Comicuniversum existierte (als Sony mit Amazing Spider-Man anfing war Marvel gerade mal dabei das MCU aufzubauen, ob das Erfolg hat war da nicht abzusehen), hat man sich dem angeschlossen um Spider-Man wieder ins Gespräch zu bringen. Allerdings hat Sony nur Mitbestimmungsrechte an reinen Spider-Man Filmen, wenn Disney/Marvel meint nach dem Homecoming Sequel Spidey nicht mehr einsetzen zu wollen hat Sony Pech und kann nur mit Filmen weitermachen die rein auf Figuren im Spider-Man Universum beruhen an denen sie die Rechte haben.

Und um eben für den Fall gewappnet zu sein schafft man sich sein eigenes Filmuniversum in das man dann wieder Spider-Man reinbringen kann wenn Disney/Marvel nicht mehr mit ihm weitermacht.


----------

